# Engine noise immediately after start



## Dave Weitzenhof (Dec 13, 2005)

Almost every time I start my 1.8TSI GSW, I hear a noise that sounds like a very light bearing knock for 1-2 seconds. This has been there since new and I now have ~2400 miles on it. I am thinking that I should change the oil filter, because the filter (on top of the engine) could be draining down between starts. There are no displayed warnings or other symptoms. BTW, I am a race car driver and mechanic, so I know a fair amount about cars.

Anyone have any knowledge about this?


----------



## Dave Weitzenhof (Dec 13, 2005)

*Maybe the secondary air injection is the source*

I got a reply in the Golf SW VII subforum that makes sense:
------------------------------------------------------------
It could be the secondary air injection pump.

Here is an explanation of what that system does.
http://karmakanix.com/knowledgebase/...ection-system/
------------------------------------------------------------
My reply...

I wonder if it would sound like a muffled rattle immediately after startup. I suppose it could, depending on how it interacts with the exhaust pulses. If the exhaust pulses traveled back up the small ports into the thin plastic tubing it might be audible. And it would probably sound like what I hear.

Therefore, this is a likely source of the noise.

Thank you! I will stop worrying about this unless it get louder or something else occurs.


----------



## Dave Weitzenhof (Dec 13, 2005)

*May be mild timing chain rattle*

I've been doing some more reading on the timing-chain tensioner system. Apparently there are 2 hydraulic tensioners in the system. I now believe I am hearing the chain(s) rattle for a second or 2 until the oil pressure comes up.

That does not worry me nearly as much as a bearing knock. So, as I said, I'll not worry about it, but keep my ears tuned to it just in case.


----------



## Sp33d (Apr 8, 2016)

I had the same problem with my car. Here is a YouTube clip of what it sounded like: https://youtu.be/F7YgJrx22BU


----------



## Dave Weitzenhof (Dec 13, 2005)

Sp33d said:


> I had the same problem with my car. Here is a YouTube clip of what it sounded like: https://youtu.be/F7YgJrx22BU


You say you had the same problem - I don't think mine is a problem. It is not loud at all, and it doesn't persist once it is running. Did your progress quickly to something more serious? Mine has done exactly the same thing since it was new, and it now has ~2600 miles on it.


----------



## Dave Weitzenhof (Dec 13, 2005)

Another thought - I may just be hearing a different exhaust note caused by initial ignition retardation to ease starting. This would disappear just after the start and make the noise I was worried about. As I said in an another post, "I'm probably just being overly sensitive to a normal sound, but, IMO, the only dumb question is the one you don't ask."

Since the engine does transmit some exhaust noise into the cabin in any case, this is probably what I have been hearing.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

my wife's GSW have the same "muffled rattled" for a second or 2 at start up (did it since brand new). And I parked next to a 1.8tsi Passat the other day, and it had the same noise. It's either a very wide spread "problem", or something normal.


Peter


----------



## Sp33d (Apr 8, 2016)

it came out of the blue around 39k miles. I parked my car, started it a few hours later and it sounded like a diesel. The noise went away after roughly 1.5 seconds, and sounded like normal after. It was only during the start that it would happen.


----------



## CDaniel525 (Nov 16, 2016)

Mine has 28k miles and has the same noise.... but I just bought the car, so I hope this is normal as I presumed.


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Same noise as in video link, sounds like engine knock for maybe 2 seconds.*



Sp33d said:


> I had the same problem with my car. Here is a YouTube clip of what it sounded like: https://youtu.be/F7YgJrx22BU


Mine has this exact same noise.

So far, it only seems to happen when the engine is "dead cold" and it has to sit for several hours in low double digit or colder temps.

2016 Sportwagen with 82,000 miles. After 50,000 miles, I decided to change the oil every 5k instead of 10k miles.

Is it something to be concerned about?


----------



## Sp33d (Apr 8, 2016)

danski0224 said:


> Mine has this exact same noise.
> 
> So far, it only seems to happen when the engine is "dead cold" and it has to sit for several hours in low double digit or colder temps.
> 
> ...


When I had this issue, I could only replicate it when the car sat for several hours in the cold (at the time it was around 0C). After the car warmed up, the noise decreased 99%. I also had a hell of a time getting my dealer to acknowledge the issue and actually fix it (had to take the car back 4 times)

Hard to say if you should be concerned tbh. You might want to call some shops in your area for a quote to replace the tensioners as a precaution (assuming you are out of warranty....if in warranty go to your friendly local dealer). 

The risk is that if something is wrong, your engine go boom. There seems to be fewer gen3 TSI’s with the problem but it definitely happened to mine. 


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Oil Filter Housing and Adapter Update?*

There has been an update to the oil filter housing (the part that you unscrew to change the filter) and the adapter (the part in the center with the O ring).

Does anyone know why the parts have been updated?


----------



## Kowgod (Aug 27, 2001)

The sound in the video posted above (linked again here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7YgJrx22BU&feature=youtu.be ) DEFINITELY sounds like the dreaded timing chain tensioner death rattle. I should know. I had it... until I blew my engine. If it sounds anything like that video, get it looked at asap.


----------



## Eliwest99 (Jan 16, 2021)

Sp33d said:


> it came out of the blue around 39k miles. I parked my car, started it a few hours later and it sounded like a diesel. The noise went away after roughly 1.5 seconds, and sounded like normal after. It was only during the start that it would happen.


What was the fix bro? My 2015 is making the same noise and I hate it


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

EA888 Gen 3 Spool Valve Failure


For those who might experience the same situation. My 2017 Passat SEL 1.8 started making a short rattling noise upon startup only after sitting for at least 5 hours. It seemed as if once the engine started and built oil pressure, the rattling immediately stopped. Once started initially the...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## Sp33d (Apr 8, 2016)

Eliwest99 said:


> What was the fix bro? My 2015 is making the same noise and I hate it


The fix was a full replacement of timing related parts, including chain, guides, and tensioner. Dealer had the car for 2 months, and were trying a bunch of different approaches before finally replacing the timing parts. 

After replacement all was good. 


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------

